# Do I need to use the realtek hd audio manager



## malcolm2608 (Aug 7, 2011)

I have a Biostar A780L3L motherboard an on it is some kinda of realtek audio device , Well I 
Installed the realtek audio manager And I didn't notice anything but the a nicer quality if microphone filters, and the ability to change audio settings on the fly without restarting the program that is using that device. Do any of you know any benefits to using the software or without it?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Aug 7, 2011)

There are several benefits to Realtek's audio manager, which include the auto-detection and assignment of plugged devices (headphones/speakers/mics), and some tuning and adjustment features that aren't available in the Windows audio control panel.

However, you do not need to run it all the time.  I put a shortcut to the Realtek HD audio manager (_RAVCpl64.exe_ on x64 Windows) in my Start Menu and I only start it when I need it, which is usually when I plug in headphones/mics.  Unfortunately the asshole who designed it did not include an exit button so you have to kill it in the Task Manager (AFAIK).


malcolm2608 said:


> alright , Im not really sure how much ram this program uses since I have had it installed I have never Really  noticed anything


About 30MB (aka nothing).


----------



## malcolm2608 (Aug 7, 2011)

streetfighter 2 said:


> There are several benefits to Realtek's audio manager, which include the auto-detection and assignment of plugged devices (headphones/speakers/mics), and some tuning and adjustment features that aren't available in the Windows audio control panel.
> 
> However, you do not need to run it all the time.  I put a shortcut to the Realtek HD audio manager (_RAVCpl64.exe_ on x64 Windows) in my Start Menu and I only start it when I need it, which is usually when I plug in headphones/mics.  Unfortunately the asshole who designed it did not include an exit button so you have to kill it in the Task Manager (AFAIK).



alright , Im not really sure how much ram this program uses since I have had it installed I have never Really  noticed anything


----------



## r9 (Aug 7, 2011)

malcolm2608 said:


> alright , Im not really sure how much ram this program uses since I have had it installed I have never Really  noticed anything



Don`t bother it is small program it is not worth paying any attention. But it is needed if you want to use speakers and headphones at the same time. You can program each connector for your needs.


----------



## malcolm2608 (Aug 7, 2011)

r9 said:


> Don`t bother it is small program it is not worth paying any attention. But it is needed if you want to use speakers and headphones at the same time. You can program each connector for your needs.



Just curious but are there any other program like the realtek audio manager that would work for a different sound card or computer, I also have another desktop and a laptop And I would like the ability to have sound coming out of both,


----------



## edwardmckim (Jun 27, 2019)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I put a shortcut to the Realtek HD audio manager (_RAVCpl64.exe_ on x64 Windows) in my Start Menu and I only start it when I need it, which is usually when I plug in headphones/mics. Unfortunately the asshole who designed it did not include an exit button so you have to kill it in the Task Manager (AFAIK). hire writer



The reason why didn't use Realtek HD audio manager that much. Not being able to close the program is too annoying.


----------

